# I’m seriously p—sed off!



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Last week I ordered a high end, custom assembled AK47. I have been patiently waiting for a week. I’ve been tracking it daily on the Fed-ex websight. Last nite it made it to Ohio. This morning PA. Finally this morning it was out for delivery. I’ve been checking hourly all day. Finally just after lunch it was delivered. I ran down to the local gun store and filled out all the forms........and.............(wait for it).................the freakin NICS system is down with “technical difficulties”. So my brand new gun is sitting there waiting on the feds. Jesus, our government can’t do anything right! Rant over. :vs_mad:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

And they want to run our lives???

I think 80% of fed employees are incompetent assholes.

That opinion is based on interaction with them on several fronts.

At least if I ordered one I would not have to do the NICS check :vs_smirk:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Bin dere. Dun dat. 

Hated it.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I think your 80% number is low. I’ve dealt with the Navy, IRS, Railroad Retirement, and SS. They are ALL jerk-offs.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

On a happier note, congrats and have fun with that new AK!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

On another note, I have had my troubles with FEDEX and UPS.

UPS left a machine gun on the picnic table in front of an out building, needed to be signed for.

It sat there for four days before I saw it.

Now I have an idiot FEDEX driver who leaves boxes in front of the mailbox on the town road.

One box had $5,000 worth of Bula Forge receives in it!

I have called the center five times in the last month about the problem.

Delivery instruction are on the label on where to go, I cannot be seen from that road.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> I think your 80% number is low. I've dealt with the Navy, IRS, Railroad Retirement, and SS. They are ALL jerk-offs.


I was being generous.

You have to show pictures of your new toy, otherwise it did not happen.

Have fun with it, we can't buy them here anymore, have to keep the metroturds safe.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

That truly sucks! But it could be worse.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I you can bet you are not the first one this has happened too.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I got friendly with the local UPS depot and they hold ALL packages at the their local. I chewed them out about leaving shipped guns on my front steps. Even though they are suppose to be signed for by an adult. 

NICS has trouble all the time, get e-mails about outages weekly seems like. Although it has been better lately.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Chiefster23 said:


> Last week I ordered a high end, custom assembled AK47. I have been patiently waiting for a week. I've been tracking it daily on the Fed-ex websight. Last nite it made it to Ohio. This morning PA. Finally this morning it was out for delivery. I've been checking hourly all day. Finally just after lunch it was delivered. I ran down to the local gun store and filled out all the forms........and.............(wait for it).................the freakin NICS system is down with "technical difficulties". So my brand new gun is sitting there waiting on the feds. Jesus, our government can't do anything right! Rant over. :vs_mad:


I have been waiting on my 9mm can for about 7 months now, supposedly they are waiting on my FBI background check. And that takes about 3 minutes.... Bunch of A holes


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Most federal employees I have had the displeasure of dealing with are mostly interested in doing the absolute minimum work possible. If you have a routine problem, they may assist you in a lack-luster manor. If you have a real problem that requires actual exertion, they will simply push you off on to someone else. I have had several promise to mail me forms or take some other follow up action only to do nothing after the phone call is ended. There are exceptions, of course. But we all know the federal government doesn’t hire the “best and brightest”. And since it is impossible to fire a federal employee there is no incentive to do a good job.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> On another note, I have had my troubles with FEDEX and UPS.
> 
> UPS left a machine gun on the picnic table in front of an out building, needed to be signed for.
> 
> ...


I have the same issues with UPS, Fed Ex and USPS. Some drivers are great others are lazy.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Who needs more guns laws? Just pull the plug on NICS and it all stops.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> Who needs more guns laws? Just pull the plug on NICS and it all stops.


Shhhh!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

My best luck was with UPS.never an issue but,Fedex I had a box of AR mags go two doors down,I'm at 18xx xxxxx st. and the box went to 1812 xxxxx st.
also,I ordered a mcpherson strut for my ailing Buick from rock auto and it got delivered to my next door neighbors who were on vacation and the dog sitter pulled it in the house and did not look at the address.the day it was supposed to come to me my E-mail said delivered and I called,the driver said it was the brown house and I said no,its the green house!.sat there for three days and the car was on stands for that same time while I fumed about it.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

NICS was up and working today so I picked up my new toy and took it for a spin on the range. It’s a very nice rifle and it works flawlessly. Very smooth for an AK. Pretty damned accurate, too (considering my tired old eyes and bifocals). One surprise, the front sight is not a standard AK sight and it is not adjustable for height. It is deliberately oversized and must be filed down to zero the gun. No room for error here. So that is tomorrows project.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

When you cut it, make sure you have the rear set at 100 not at the battle sight setting and your range firing is actually at 100 .


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I’m dealing with several issues. First; my local range is marked in yards, not meters. Second; my eyes suck. Iron sights at 100 yards or meters is very difficult for me. Sure, I can hit a torso sized target every time but I’m not accurate enough at that distance to zero and file the sight post. So...... I searched and found a method that says to set the rear blade to “2” and the target at 24 to 25 YARDS. This guy showed ballistic tables to prove this method. This should get me real close. Then I will verify at 100. Trouble is, once the sight post is cut it’s a done deal. Ever hear of this method before?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> I'm dealing with several issues. First; my local range is marked in yards, not meters. Second; my eyes suck. Iron sights at 100 yards or meters is very difficult for me. Sure, I can hit a torso sized target every time but I'm not accurate enough at that distance to zero and file the sight post. So...... I searched and found a method that says to set the rear blade to "2" and the target at 24 to 25 YARDS. This guy showed ballistic tables to prove this method. This should get me real close. Then I will verify at 100. Trouble is, once the sight post is cut it's a done deal. Ever hear of this method before?


If it is something that has to be done correctly the first time and you are concerned that you may not be able to do it, then consider letting someone else do it. A friend with better eyesight that you trust or a gun smith. I like to do my own gun work whenever possible, but even I gave in for the sake of convenience and let a local gun smith pin and weld a muzzle flash on my 14.5" AR. By the way, my eyes are not what they used to be either.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> I'm dealing with several issues. First; my local range is marked in yards, not meters. Second; my eyes suck. Iron sights at 100 yards or meters is very difficult for me. Sure, I can hit a torso sized target every time but I'm not accurate enough at that distance to zero and file the sight post. So...... I searched and found a method that says to set the rear blade to "2" and the target at 24 to 25 YARDS. This guy showed ballistic tables to prove this method. This should get me real close. Then I will verify at 100. Trouble is, once the sight post is cut it's a done deal. Ever hear of this method before?


No, I personally have never seen an east block with a fixed front sight.

They normally have screw elevation and drift windage.

Thai is normal because of the rear ramps coarse settings for elevation only.

M1 carbines were done that way early on until field experience demanded an adjustable rear sight..

Front was still cut for initial zero at the factory or at depot rebuild.

I have installed adjustable rear peep sights on all but one of my AK's.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> I have the same issues with UPS, Fed Ex and USPS. Some drivers are great others are lazy.


Yesterday I contacted FEDEX, telling them again about the problem.

I also told them I was expecting a box today, guess what, WRONG PLACE AGAIN!!!!!!

They are assholes, I will never ship with them, ever.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Dupe.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I found the rifle manufacturer’s recommendations. He sez, set the rear blade to 100 and zero at 25 yards. Then use the battle sight setting for effective hits out to 300 yards. That’s good enough for me! 

I live next door to a forclosure house that is in disrepair and obviously vacant. I have had several issues with UPS delivering my stuff over there instead of to me. But so far I have had good success with Fedex. (Knock on wood)


----------

